# need new club!



## bilgerat (Dec 7, 2004)

im looking to join a new club for next season, the one im in now is a drinking club with a hunting poblem. want to stay in mid or n. ga with some sort min antler rules.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2004)

*Just thinking.....*

I am also losing my lease after this year. (see post under "why now?" in deer hunting).

I am considering working with someone to find a tract in the following area: Sumter, Lee, Terrell, Worth. If I can find a really good place, I am considering fronting the money and taking in a small number of hunters. 

1. Good land will cost.
2. Min of 100 acres per hunter
3. QDM (will work as a team to determine what we want)
4. SAFTEY first.
5. Kids welcome

Anyone here that may be interested? If so, I will post shortly with my contact info.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 7, 2004)

sounds good , keep me posted. I think if we get enough guys together we could make a good club of woodiets!


----------



## Postal Buck (Dec 7, 2004)

*Thunder*

Postal Buck , from Florida - Polk County - AKA Hurricane Alley.  Read your message and interested in new lease for 05' .  Middle Georgia area preferred . Keep in touch and we will see what we can do . Thanks


----------



## Timbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Thunder, sounds good to me, but the areas you are talking about is a little to far for me.But if the land looks good and the price is right I'm game.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 9, 2004)

Guys,

The area that I'm checking out this weekend (including a former lease) is about as awesome as I've seen....as far as the buck/doe ratio, size of the deer, and genetics. The racks on the bucks in this area are wide and the net comes real close to the gross....even antler size on both sides. Pretty looking. Also, a majority of the 1 1/2 year olds are basket 8's or small 6 points. I don't remember seeing many spikes. I'll post a report on what I find the weekend of the 18th. I have plenty of time to get the perfect place, and know right where to start!


----------



## Jim McRae (Dec 9, 2004)

Thunder said:
			
		

> I am also losing my lease after this year. (see post under "why now?" in deer hunting).
> 
> I am considering working with someone to find a tract in the following area: Sumter, Lee, Terrell, Worth. If I can find a really good place, I am considering fronting the money and taking in a small number of hunters.
> 
> ...



Thunter, if ya find something in any of the four counties you listed, I very well might be interested also. 


Jim M.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 9, 2004)

that is a little futher than I wanted too but the more I ponder the trophy hunting aspect the more Im liking this idea> keep me informed
bilgerat


----------



## little Red (Mar 7, 2005)

Just to let you know if your intrested Working on a new lease in on the Ocmulgee WMA that has been release to the public and I have been able to lease 3125acres. The ratio is 55-60per member and is some of the best deer hunting in the state. The land is versitile with all types of land scape. Great camping and lot of family fun.Will have a good dove shoot on the property also. Looking to have fun and not fricktion. e-mail me or pm if itrested Thanks Scott


----------



## Bowzonly (Mar 8, 2005)

*Sober hunters only*



			
				bilgerat said:
			
		

> im looking to join a new club for next season, the one im in now is a drinking club with a hunting poblem. want to stay in mid or n. ga with some sort min antler rules.


I have 500 acres about 10 miles west of Jasper, GA.  I will have 12 members total.  We have many deer and turkey and about 5 miles of ATV trails.  We have 12 food plots with rye now and BioLogic in the spring.  We'll have 10 club stands and 4 ground blinds, you can also put up your own stand.  Membership is $800 per year, not season, you will get a key to the gated property and may visit any time for scouting, camping or hunting.  I'll have trail cam pics of the turkeys by Friday and already have many pics of our deer.  No alcohol is allowed on our property!
Jim
lazy_s_huntingclub@yahoo.com


----------



## Bryan (Mar 9, 2005)

bilgerat said:
			
		

> im looking to join a new club for next season, the one im in now is a drinking club with a hunting poblem. want to stay in mid or n. ga with some sort min antler rules.


Have openings for club in Laurens Co. 856 acres,camphouse,3ponds,go by state regs.Interested call (478)745-8181


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks but thats too far to travel for me. I have very little time to hunt and I would prefer something around green, putnam,or jasper co areas, and 800.00 for the  Jasper ga club is out of my price range,  LILRED , how much are your dews going to be ?


----------



## AKJ (Mar 16, 2005)

Deer Hunters Needed. Over 3100 Acres in Talbot County, GA for Hunting Deer, Turkey, Rabbitts...... 
Delta Hunting Club is located approximately eight miles east of Talbotton, GA. Just off U.S. Hwy 80. The club has been in exsistance for over 20 years. The club has food plots and supplemental feeding. Talbot County is a QDM. 
Membership is $850. per year. The club's fiscal year starts June 1st.
__________________
AKJ


----------

